# Og Want Sex



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

New Years Resolution: Be more direct with wife about sex. Second marriage for us both, with longer relationships between the 15/7 year distance between the marriages. She's 58, 5'2" and 140 lbs; I'm 68, 5'10" and 170 lbs. Both fit.

Recovering Nice Guy, I'd make little hints, rubs, neck kisses, and all kinds of other indirect approaches. The hope was that she'd respond, and thus let me know that she wanted sex too. 

Apparently, something more direct was needed because the needs were not getting met. So I've resolved to try the caveman approach. I'm thinking three levels: Og Want Lov'n. Og Want Sex. Og Want Fvck. 

And, she's prone to starfish sex. That's stopping too. Shipping her Mens Health Sex Trends missives and telling her to pick two of the 15 positions for inclusion tonight. 

Let you know how it goes. Appreciate observations by those who've been down this road before.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Good luck I guess? As a woman I would not find any of that very sexy at all and I'd just laugh and walk away.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

If you accuse her of starfish sex, you're going to find it difficult typing with two swollen eyes.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

"Here is a list of approved positions. Please select a minimum of two." 

Maybe YOU should flip through it while she's in the room, and say, "Ooh, this one looks like fun! Wanna try?"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *And, she's prone to starfish sex*.


Had to google that.. just wasn't familiar with that term..



> *STARFISH SEX:*
> 
> Sex where the girl's arms and legs are spread as far apart as possible, like a starfish. Legs open wide, arms out, and a very bored look on her face as she rools her eyes and waits for the guy to be done.
> 
> While he thought they were having makeup sex, in her mind she had basicly surrendered to giving him silent angry starfish sex.


What do you mean she is PRONE to starfish sex.. are you saying she was NEVER into with you.. you feel she is just laying there waiting for it to be over with?


----------



## CarlaRose (Jul 6, 2014)

So, when she's your ex wife, then just maybe she'll tell you the reason behind starfish sex. Frankly, I don't know how you can possibly blame her, and I don't expect you have any idea what to do about it since she's the one you are blaming. I feel sorry for your wife, who deserves to become the ex wife your plan really should turn her into. Good luck. She deserves it.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Make love to her mind well before anything else. She's a woman. They're great fun to be with, share with, hold and talk with. They are not F buddies.

Thing is, they respond to you so well. Like dancing, she'll respond. Be a man. She wants a man. 

Hell, get creative. Go down for 30 minutes to start with... At least. And be a damn artist. Not a roofer.

Make sex all about her. Because, it is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My suggestion is that you get the books "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters".

When a couple is having problems in their sex life, it's symptom of major problems in the relationship.

Sort of like when your you have an ear ache, the issue is not the ache, it's the infection causing the ache.

Tell you that you love her and want your marriage to be 1000 times better. Do not mention sex. Instead work through the things the books say to do.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Hahaha I have told my partner I would do that to him. He never gets subtle hints so told him I would bash him over the head and drag him off to bed. He liked that idea haha


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Better to have starfish sex than Starkist sex. P. U.

You may have more luck introducing different positions in the heat of the moment, than just having her pick a few out of the magazine ahead of time. Just sayin.


----------



## Majestic Starman (Nov 24, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being direct, but the subtle hints with the 'hope she'd respond' is quite clearly a covert contract. Keep trying to work on your nice guy tendencies.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, "read married man sex life primer" by Athol Kay. Everything you've been taught about women is wrong..

Excellent reading for all men, married. Or single.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

*Og Updates*

Promised an update and here it is. But, first thank you for all the comments...positive and not so positive. All are appreciated and add dimension to the issue. 

So, the last shall be first..."Who are you and what did you do with my husband?" Said by my wife after an amazing sex romp, actually the best since just after we were married five years ago. 

Turns out, the hints and little soft approaches weren't getting thru, simply weren't recognized by her as anything approaching seduction or even interest in making whoopie. Dumb me. I know she is very very left brain, very analytical and empirical. 

Turns out, if I want something I have to ask in words. Not hint, rub or gesture. 

She still has some starfish tendencies, but I resolved that partly and pretty effectively by just telling her I wanted her on top, pulling her up there and telling her it was something I wanted to try...joking that she needed to do some of the "work." Broke the ice and away we went.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey, more power to you, man. If this is the approach she likes, then great ... go for it. Some women like to be taken that way.

I don't know if it's her idea of a steady diet, but to each his own. I enjoyed it on occasion when my ex took me that way. It was exciting. 

But as an everyday diet? It wouldn't work for me. I like to be finessed.

Keep us updated. I'd like to know if your approach keeps the home fires burning.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

Do you ever try romancing her, flowers, tell her you love her, give her a compliment or do you just start grabbing and poking.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

What is a "starfish tendency"?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

DayDream said:


> What is a "starfish tendency"?


I think a previous generation called it "thinking of England".


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

That doesn't really enlighten me. Lol


----------



## Shoresofminnesota (Dec 30, 2014)

LMAO starfish sex


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

For the uninitiated, "starfish sex" is when the partner just lays there and is as animated and involved as a starfish laying on the beach. I hope you are unfamiliar with the term b/c you haven't experienced it. 

Sounds like the OP, or Og, has gotten a handle on things. Like to hear another update.


----------



## BucksBunny (Jan 6, 2015)

OG go boy, still remember comes in all shapes and sizes so now and again might work and be a good game to play. But don’t forget the flowers and hugs and kisses other times variety spice of life sure I love DH being all boy to his girl but other times I want close gentle loving it’s not all swinging off the curtains time, there are I got to get up early tomorrow just a quick tumble would be good time as well.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Oh yeah. Starfish sex. Like the last couple times my husband and I had sex and I did all the work.


----------



## SurpriseMyself (Nov 14, 2009)

You sound like you have a h-ll of a lot to learn, including how not to live at extremes. You go from indirect requests to Neanderthal?! I hope that's a joke, because otherwise you are just clueless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Ironic....

I nicknamed my right hand OGG....


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Whats wrong with starfish sex? Must be better than having sex with a Whale, no?!

Also, Cavemen don't ask for sex... they just take it. 

This was way before women got rights and had to complicate things. 
(Just kidding)


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

ChristianGrey said:


> Whats wrong with starfish sex? Must be better than having sex with a Whale, no?!
> 
> Also, Cavemen don't ask for sex... they just take it.
> 
> ...


:scratchhead:


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly, I think Og has received a heap of criticism :scratchhead:.

We're always telling people here to get their "Alpha" on and stop being so Beta.

Sounds like Og got his Alpha on and his wife loved it!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



badsanta said:


> *OMG, I love this thread! *This is just excellent case study that women simply do not know what they want! For the men who sit down and try to communicate with their wives to try and figure things out, they often just end up in worse shape.


I know exactly what I want and it certainly isn't that.
Maybe his wife does like it, good thing he tried it then, but not all women want the caveman guy. It was a hit or miss risk and he got lucky.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I have to say, that very time I read a thread here where a HD guy is dealing with a LD women, and the advice starts rolling in about romance and flowers etc. it becomes obvious as to who has never dealt with this situation first hand. 

These types of efforts with true LD women are just seen as attempts to get sex. I have dealt with this first hand and all of these romance things get rejected right out of the gate. 

Me: Honey lets take a weekend away to celebrate our anniversary I found a great deal at an Inn in Vermont.
Her: We can't afford that we have to many bills to pay! (we then spend more than the cost of the weekend on things we do not need in the next few weeks)

Me: Let's go out for dinner we have some gift cards. 
Her: Great lets take the kids or see if your sister and brother in law want to come.

Her: Don't waste the money on flowers they only die in a few days.

I can site endless examples of the things she will do to eliminate anything that may lead to sex. If you go over the the SIM section you will find many similar stories.

I guess I just get tired of reading suggestions mostly from women telling men to up their romance efforts when most LD women don't want to be romanced because it will lead to sex!


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Og Updates*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> I know exactly what I want and it certainly isn't that.
> Maybe his wife does like it, good thing he tried it then, but not all women want the caveman guy. It was a hit or miss risk and he got lucky.


Or he had tried all the other things he mentioned and got failure or "star fish tendency" and had nothing to lose by trying this method.

Most of the stuff he tried would have been seen on the list of romantic stuff often advised here.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



Always Learning said:


> Or he had tried all the other things he mentioned and got failure or "star fish tendency" and had nothing to lose by trying this method.
> 
> Most of the stuff he tried would have been seen on the list of romantic stuff often advised here.


and if it works- great!
I am just objecting to the idea that this is what all women really want even if they say otherwise BS.

LD or sexless can be a lot of different things. Hormones, resentment, needs not being met, sex quality is poor, and so on....

Some women will respond to dates and flowers, others will be want more sex if he does more chores and helps with the kids more, some want to be "taken" by a caveman/alpha guy, some guys need to work on their initiation and foreplay skills - which will also be different for different women.

There is no one size fits all. He should listen to his wife for the answer before just guessing.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> There is no one size fits all. He should listen to his wife for the answer before just guessing.


You are making the assumption that she is willing to say what it is she wants, and that in fact she knows what she wants. There is also the possibility that what in deed she does want is for him to guess. At least that is how I often feel. 

About a year ago I decided to start believing my wife when her reply to the Question "What do you want?" was "I don't know." She doesn't know what she wants. She doesn't know what will trigger her reactive desire. 

Sure, guessing will lead to some mistakes. But at this point it is the only thing leading to some yeses. 
MN


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

happy as a clam said:


> Honestly, I think Og has received a heap of criticism :scratchhead:.
> 
> We're always telling people here to get their "Alpha" on and stop being so Beta.
> 
> Sounds like Og got his Alpha on and his wife loved it!


It works. Women like men. Simple as that. So go ahead and be manly. Doh!

Pound away sometimes. Really pound away. She won't break. Be gentle sometimes. Knowing when? Priceless.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



Mr. Nail said:


> There is also the possibility that what in deed she does want is for him to guess. At least that is how I often feel.


Depends on the woman. Some of the women friends I have talked to want their husbands to know them well enough that they don't have to be told what to do, which is different than blindly guessing. They don't want their husbands to do housework or take them on dates because they were told to, they want them to _want _to and to do it on their own. 

There's nothing wrong with trying out new methods, especially if you and/or your wife don't know what the issue is. But if your wife IS telling you what she wants or has made complaints about things or asked for ENs to be met, you should listen to her and do that first.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Depends on the woman. Some of the women friends I have talked to want their husbands to know them well enough that they don't have to be told what to do, which is different than blindly guessing.


Yes the request for mind reading is also more common than not. From both sides of the bed. 
MN


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Og Updates*



SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> and if it works- great!
> I am just objecting to the idea that this is what all women really want even if they say otherwise BS.
> 
> LD or sexless can be a lot of different things. Hormones, resentment, needs not being met, sex quality is poor, and so on....
> ...


:iagree:

The "caveman" style would not go over well with me either. When my husband and I had issues in the bedroom, what ended up fixing it was reading the book Give and Take(very similar to His Needs Her Needs), as our sex problems were a symptom of a bigger issue in our marriage. If he just went up to me and demanded sex, I would walk away. I'm glad it seemed to work for op, but I do wonder if it will continue to work.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Og Updates*



badsanta said:


> That is just like the captain of a ship hesitating to open the sails until the boat says it is OK. WRONG... The captain will be able to see any tangled lines, and sometimes you have open things up some first before everything can be untangled properly.
> 
> The only question here ladies, is do you trust your captain? Sounds like Og is doing OK in that department. Let the man learn to sail his friggen boat!


And for the many women who don't want a captain? Who want their partner to listen to what they are saying? Who don't want caveman stuff?
If "Og" had a wife in this category it could have gone very, very wrong.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

OG give update, again.
First, happy for all the discussion. Some was frankly off base, but understandable as Og didn't talk alot about his problem or provide a lot of info. Characteristically, I might add. 

So, some more info. As I said in the opening, I'm a recovering Nice Guy. Big brother who took care of mom, little brother and sister when father abandoned us. Nice guy problems complete with covert contracts, and self-rejections. But, a helluva nice guy none the less. Witty. Charming. And, in our relationship, I'm the romantic one. Yes, ladies, that means flowers, surprise gifts, little hugs in the kitchen and neck nuzzles. Foreplay that begins at "good morning, honey." 

Nice guy, but not a whimp; hunt, camp, ride motorcycles and used to skydive. Ex Army Ranger officer, retired academic and now a freelance writer--nonfiction magazine, but a screenplay in the works. 

Her: Honest-to-God scientist who works away from home two weeks of every month at a secure base. Very focused, driven and analytical. 

We are in tune and in harmony on 80 percent of our relationship. Mostly, it's like we know what the other is thinking and can finish each other's sentences. 

Sex is the outlier. She's not unwilling, but not really willing either. Out of respect, I never pushed things, and truth be told, she's very independent. So my thinking was, if she wants to make whoopie, a little nuzzle, a little hug, a little risque conversation ought to be the threshhold to said whoopie. It wasn't happening that often. 

So, with the new year, Og appeared. We talked. I said I didn't want things to get stale, or fall off from lack of use. I introduced Og and the idea of actually communicating our wants and needs. Didn't get an eye-roll, but didn't get a "you've got to be kidding," either. So, now before dinner, I'll say: "Honey, tonight instead of watching TV, I want to make love to an amazing woman--my wife." 

You have to understand that this is a major step. Nice guys fear rejection, shame and getting shot down. Bless her, she has agreed every time. Some times Og is feeling particularly randy--mornings oft times and although she likes to sleep in, Og just says, let's fvck--you can rest when you're dead.

So far, much improvement. BUT little adventure. Still starfish tendencies. It's a stretch to call it vanilla sex actually. She flatly refuses to accept oral. I had her legs on my shoulders and was heading toward the promised land the first time and she said simply "I don't do that. I don't like it." So, no tongue lashing. Shame too. because I really like pleasuring a woman that way. Gets me off to get them off. She'll do me if I lead her down that path. But again, I'd really like her to want to do it and not have to be led down the path. 

And, no toys--no, nein, nyet. 

So boys and girls, there's the update. Comments and suggestions gratefully accepted. 
Ciao, Ciao.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Tried that 'me want sex now' method. She started laughing. I started laughing. Side-splitting, rib hurting laughing. Needless to say, it worked to instigate things that _once._ 

I still rather default to more successful methods. Attention, affection and good honest straight forward communication. 

It's still a good laugh between us...

Good for you MV


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

badsanta said:


> OG,
> 
> May not be wise to copy off of another captain's navigational chart, but I will give you this tip...
> 
> ...


OUCH!!! That velcro's gonna hurt...


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

badsanta said:


> If you want to try toys, don't ask her in advance. Read the reviews and get something based on what you think is appropriate. Then strategically hide it (velcho behind headboard of the bed), and when the time is right you grab it and incorporate it into your routine before she fully realizes what is happening.


Sure, then just wait for her to do the same to you. Surprise dildo before you fully realize what's happening won't seem so loving when you're the receiver.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

OG 

Congratulations on executing the new game plan. I totally get where your coming from. Recovering NG here too. Long and pretty successful marriage (29 yrs). Still gets me sometimes dealing with this reactive desire thing from the wife. 

At least its not Star fish sex once I get her going and giving oral almost always ends well. But I do remember the frustration from the hints, and subtle things not working. I remember wondering why doesn't she want sex, why doesn't she desire me? Why do I have to go all caveman to get things going. 

Part of my problem was my first real GF was HD and we had extreme chemistry. She would dream and fantasizes about me as much as I her. But like a moth to a flame those relationships don't last. 

I would just like her to initiate once in awhile. Maybe come up with an new idea or move, position, toy, etc... Oh well at least I do know the formula to get things going i.e. caveman..ish Some women just like to be led and taken. So we just have to accept that you can't have everything. 

BTW - I'm ex-special forces, triathlete, highly educated, buy flowers regularly and take her out at least once a week, workout together, do yoga, call and talk from work at least 1-2 times per day, etc. Also very affectionate when we are together. So I have all those things covered. She just waits for me to initiate and run the show.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Sure, then just wait for her to do the same to you. Surprise dildo before you fully realize what's happening won't seem so loving when you're the receiver.


I agree, when introducing toys, I ordered some online and left the box on my side of the bed for months until she said she was ready and willing. No way would I just "spring" it on her. 

IMO, that could provoke a very negative response. Unless SHE was willing that box would have never been opened...Now, she will grab the toy(s) of choice for the evening. It's no big deal now and it's for her pleasure, not mine. They're not really used that often. Just something different now and again.

It's hard when a girl/women has been told all her life that sex is bad, good girls don't do that type of thing. The walls don't come down overnight and TRUST is huge. 

Surprising her could destroy that trust!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Patiently work oral. Slowly break her down. Patience, patience, patience. Never give up trying. Don't fight, but don't give up. She'll weaken. Let her know you dream of doing this. Your fantasy. She'll eventually let you do it just a bit. Then a bit more, then wow. Will take time and lots of patience. Don't push too hard. 

I had a GF like this once. Years later, after we broke up, she admitted to me that I was the one who turned her on to it.


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

Og....you need some special mood music. May I recommend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Q tip said:


> Patiently work oral. Slowly break her down. Patience, patience, patience. Never give up trying. Don't fight, but don't give up. She'll weaken. Let her know you dream of doing this. Your fantasy. She'll eventually let you do it just a bit. Then a bit more, then wow. Will take time and lots of patience. Don't push too hard.


That very much depends on the woman. If I tried this with my wife, it would be the end of sexual relations. If "no" doesn't really mean "no", some people are going to get frustrated, and sooner rather than later.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Cletus said:


> That very much depends on the woman. If I tried this with my wife, it would be the end of sexual relations. If "no" doesn't really mean "no", some people are going to get frustrated, and sooner rather than later.


It's all in the approach. It's mental. Not physical.

Read MMSLP. Some concepts can be gained from that book.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Lila said:


> I don't think this is a good idea with Me Vietare's wife. She's 58 years old, and based on his description, "very focused, driven and analytical". My guess is that she's had time and experience to determine her sexual likes and dislikes. Her adamant "NO" is probably a good indication of that. Forcing her to "break down", as you put it, is only going to make her resent having sex with her husband.
> 
> As a fellow focused, driven, and analytical woman, I can bet she won't "weaken" on this issue if it is in fact a hard limit for her. For women like us, pushing on hard limits is viewed as a lack of respect from our partners.
> 
> Me Vietare should instead improve on his success with Og. Maybe convince her that she'd make a fine Ogette on occasion.


Ok then, wrong phrase/interpretation there. More like warm her up to it. Better? She'll warm up to it.

If she's not tried, how on earth does she know she doesn't like it.

I'd still be a virgin then... Cause I don't like it...

He's learned a bit of alpha goes a long way. I thought anyway.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Q tip said:


> Ok then, wrong phrase/interpretation there.
> 
> More like warm her up to it. Better? She'll warm up to it.


No, not better, for some.



> If she's not tried, how on earth does she know she doesn't like it.


Doesn't matter. Some just find the whole concept too disgusting to ever experiment with whether or not it feels good. A woman with a "meh" attitude might be encouraged slowly to try it. A woman with an aversion will not and will likely be offended by repeated attempts.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Q tip said:


> It's all in the approach. It's mental. Not physical.
> 
> Read MMSLP. Some concepts can be gained from that book.


Not sure how to answer this, since you apparently know my own wife better than I do.

You want to be bent over the bed and sodomized by a 300 lb. man in a latex suit? Why not - it's just mental.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Not sure how to answer this, since you apparently know my own wife better than I do.
> 
> You want to be bent over the bed and sodomized by a 300 lb. man in a latex suit? Why not - it's just mental.


Huh? Just trying to help. Ignore me if it does not apply. Just cheerfully helping out. Not like it's never been done before.

Enjoy your 300 pound whatever. Or don't do whatever. Makes zero difference to me, dude.


Geeze.


----------



## Me Vietare (Nov 26, 2014)

Mrs. Vietare is off on her two-week work trip and I'm assessing the meaning of life and all. Two books I bought, "Sheet Music," and "Down and Dirty," and left on her desk are gone...that means she's put them in her brief case and will be reading them while she's away. Good.

Before she left, I wrote her a poem about feelings and love and communication. Influenced by but not ripped off from Jefferson Airplane's "Today." Not saying more b/c it's private. She cried when she read it and hugged me. 

I'm grateful for the suggestions of many of the posters. I loved the link to Jimmy Castor's "Troglodyte." Some may have taken the "Og Want Sex" too literally. The line is delivered at first in positive jest, a knowing wink and smooch. Then a hand in hand walk to the bedroom, or in the morning, a leg over and neck nuzzle. After a few times, it becomes part of the couple's vocabulary. 

Just waiting for Ogette to make her appearance.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Me Vietare said:


> Mrs. Vietare is off on her two-week work trip and I'm assessing the meaning of life and all. Two books I bought, "Sheet Music," and "Down and Dirty," and left on her desk are gone...that means she's put them in her brief case and will be reading them while she's away. Good.
> 
> Before she left, I wrote her a poem about feelings and love and communication. Influenced by but not ripped off from Jefferson Airplane's "Today." Not saying more b/c it's private. She cried when she read it and hugged me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good balance of romance and caveman. :smthumbup:
You don't want too much Og, she needs to feel the love, trust and romance too. 
I think that's the part people forget about. They get advice to add "Og" but then they stop doing the emotional work.


And I agree with everyone who has talked about no meaning no. That's a trust line that should never be crossed.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Me Vietare, if she's star fishing, she's just not into sex. If she has always been that way, she's likely always going to be that way. 

Just because she may become more willing to get it on with Og versus NG doesn't mean she will become more sexual, if she's just not that sexual to being with.

If you have never seen any hint of Ogette in her previously, it is very likely you will not see more than Starfish Suzy, even if you might see her more often.

At 58, most people know their bodies, especially sexually. If her tendency is to lay there and accept sex passively, or maybe be guided to just one other position...she is telling you in no uncertain terms that her body just doesn't have interest in more than this.


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

Bass fishing: As in "you shudda seen her reel when she saw my rod?"


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

There's a difference between buying something and introducing it and just starting to use it on someone to "get them warmed up to the idea."



> That is just like the captain of a ship hesitating to open the sails until the boat says it is OK. WRONG... The captain will be able to see any tangled lines, and sometimes you have open things up some first before everything can be untangled properly.


This just screams "rape culture." Men = captain, and sometimes, you just shouldn't have to ask for permission before you try something. Because obviously, you know best.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

If my husband bought me a well reviewed cappuccino machine to surprise me with I think I would cry tears of joy too.

I'm glad things worked out with a nice understanding between you two.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn! How I wish someone bouught me some interesting toys to try. It is always on me, kind of discorouging.


----------

